# NO sound output AirWire/QSI/Gwire system



## kcndrr (Jan 7, 2008)

AirWire/QSI/Gwire system works for the motor and light control now, but there is no sound whatsoever, it was ordered with the NW-2 sound system. 


Had to wait for the Gwire cord and then the system did not operate, something about coding was wrong between AirWire and Gwire, waited a month for that, now there is no sound. 


Does anyone have a clue on how to get sound out of it?
Beginning to wish I spent my $550 on another system, (RCS Phoenix) 
KC


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Or AirWire receiver & Phoenix P-5.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Many people have used this combination with no problem. I have never heard about "coding wrong". What was it that you waited a month for, was it a piece of software or hardware? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## kcndrr (Jan 7, 2008)

First had to wait for the flat wire between Gwire and QSI, they never packed it in the bundle from manufacture. Then the AirWire would not talk to the receiver. The code was wrong from factory. Sent back to manufacture and waited for them to fix that, took a month to get it back. 
Now no sound out of QSI.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Couple of things set the g-wire to 0 then try, also try re-setting factory defaults. next try holding a magnet next to the reed switch with the power off then turn it on with the magnet by the reed switch it will have a voice that says RESET loudly if those two things don't work and you've tried re-setting the decoder try reversing the g-wire on the receiver the cable the black side is towards the pcb (down) and the side with the contacts is away from the pcb (up) on quantum board the black side of the cable is towards the middle of the board and the side with the contacts is towards the edge of the board! On some of the earlier directions i believe they had the picture or diagram up side down. The Regal . Mine did the same thing no sound happned twice used magnet and reset and its working good now.


----------



## kcndrr (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the help 
Tried all your suggestions, nothing, even no voice when reset to default. 
Think it is an unperformed QSI board or bad speaker hookup at QSI board. The cable looks ok but don’t have small enough tester to check wire continuity 

KC


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just to be sure, the components you have are a Gwire receiver, a QSI decoder and an Airwire transmitter. 

Have you tried just hooking track power to the QSI with the Gwire disconnected? Then you can be sure of the QSI board and the programming in it. 

I don't understand "the code was wrong"... was this in the QSI? The QSI should have come from the factory at address 3. 

Something is very strange. Some dealers will sell the QSI unprogrammed, and then it will not do anything until it gets firmware from the programmer. Maybe this is what happened. Who did you buy the QSI from? 

Also, are you comfortable with the programming of the QSI from the Airwire? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## kcndrr (Jan 7, 2008)

Gwire receiver, a QSI decoder and an Airwire transmitter 
correct 

If I disconnect the gwire I get no sound from the qsi board though speakers even thought the motors are working.. 
The motors of the engine run off the system as they should, but no sound output 
I am not very comfortable in programming the system, not my strong point. 

KC


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear about this--QSI/Airwire has worked flawlessly for me in 4 installs. I'm very happy with it


Dumb question--are you sure your speaker works? Are you sure it's connected to the right output jack?


"code was wrong" makes no sense to me either


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

This is for a NW-2? Did you use the Magnum adapter? Double check your speaker wiring and try a different speaker. If still no sound reset the decoder with the magnet. For the GWire to work correctly you have to change the value of CV29. What are you using to program the decoder? Using the Airwire throttle, button 8 is the mute button. Sounds to me that maybe you accidentally got the mute on and it won't turn off. If you can't get it call QSI Solutions at (800) 671-0641. Tell us how it turns out as I have had problems with their equipment (mostly operator error).


----------



## kcndrr (Jan 7, 2008)

OK, history
Purchased QSI with magnum, Gwire and AirWire 9000, single dealer.
When arrived did not have flat wire between Gwire and QSI card.
Called dealer and told them, they indicated other systems did not come with flat wire also, would send new flat wire from manufacturer.
Once flat wire arrived, attempted to hook up, no response, called manufacture and tried all their options, finally sent entire system back to them.
They sent back month later said code was wrong on system, they repaired it
When tried to hookup[ again, motors react to system but no sound.

Ok, reading the manual, how do I change CV29?
I have tried different speakers, first thing I checked
It was suppose to come with NW-2 sound (Sound NW-2 Wabco 1008-287) preprogrammed in QSI card.
Can I reprogram sound in system?
I am beginning to think the speaker connection at the board is bad, the speaker connection will only attach to one output connection, just like the attachment for the magnet code switch

KC


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds like the dealer was the primary problem. As supplied, especially since you bought it all in one place, the configuration of the QSI should have been factory default, i.e. address 3. Of course the Gwire unit comes with the flat wire from QSI solutions. 

So, my guess is that that was your primary problem. 

Now, to change CV29, you need to use the Airwire manual to understand how to set CV's. It would be great if your dealer knew how to do this, but I'm guessing no. 

Do you have the value for CV29 figured out? I can help you with that. 

I have some stuff on my web site on this, but the sequence of keys on the Airwire are involved with the # key. 

You can re-program the sound, but you need the $90 programmer. 

I'd also like to know what loco this is in. 

As I said, can you run it on normal DC power from the rails with a transformer? (unplug the gwire)... that will tell you right off if the QSI itself is fine or there is another problem. 

Almost sounds like mute is on... that's F8... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## kcndrr (Jan 7, 2008)

The Gwire has been disconnected many times and QSI run from track power, no sound.
To turn on/off mute, what I found in the directions is to push the 8 key, if so, no good, still no sound.
One of the checks the manufacturer suggested the first time was to remove the Gwire, turn on power from track to see if I got any sound out of it, no sound then and system returned to manufacture. They said they fixed it, I now get power to the loco motors, forward, reverse and direction change with AirWire or with Gwire removed and track control, but still no sound.
I was hoping there was some info from users as the manual is quit vague, and I have learned things not in so easy to find in the manual. But am getting tired of this system not working.
It is in a USA NW-2 with magnum board, QSI, Gwire and Airwire 9000.
The NW+2 worked fine with the TE system, but I wanted to add sound and move away from the TE system.
I run with onboard battery RC control for the rest of my fleet. 

KC


----------



## kcndrr (Jan 7, 2008)

I think I may have found the issue. 
Looking at the plug system diagrams, it looks like they sent with the system a chuff wire instead of a speaker hookup wire. 
I have been hooking the wires up to the corresponding plugs on the QSI board, and I have been hooking up the speaker to the three-pin socket for the three pin socket wire at the end of the board instead of having the two pin socket and connector for the two pin connection at the corner of the board. 
Could this be the issue, how about others who have hooked up system, is the speaker output connector on the QSO board corner? 
This is a diesel sound, not a steam sound; there will be no chuff 

KC


----------



## kcndrr (Jan 7, 2008)

That is the issue, no speaker connection wire, they included in the system a reed switch and a chuff connecting wire, no speaker connection wire. 
I jerry rigged it to get the sound t work, 
Am contacting the distributor to get correct parts to make this system work. 

Sorry for all the problems thanks for all the info and help. 
Will deal with someone who knows system in the future. 

KC


----------

